# Backdoor code



## Beckzilla (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anybody know if there is a backdoor code for version 3.1.5 to check how much disk space is still available for recording?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There was never a backdoor for that I am aware of.
You need to watch suggestions, ir use the info page in TWP to monitor it.


----------

